# Navy SEALs Face Assault Charges for Capturing Most-Wanted Terrorist



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 24, 2009)

WTF..........


*Navy SEALs have secretly captured one of the most wanted terrorists in Iraq — the alleged mastermind of the murder and mutilation of four Blackwater USA security guards in Fallujah in 2004. And for their trouble, three of the SEALs, members of the Navy's elite commando unit, are now facing criminal charges, sources told FoxNews.com.*

The three have refused non-judicial punishment — called an admiral's mast — and requested a trial by court-martial.

                                       Ahmed Hashim Abed, whom the military code-named "Objective Amber," told investigators he was punched by his captors — and he had the bloody lip to prove it.

                                       Now, instead of being lauded for bringing to justice a high-value target, three of the SEAL commandos, all enlisted, face assault charges and have retained lawyers.

                                       Matthew McCabe, a Special Operations Petty Officer Second Class (SO-2), is facing three charges: dereliction of performance of duty for willfully failing to safeguard a detainee, making a false official statement, and assault.

                                       Petty Officer Jonathan Keefe, SO-2, is facing charges of dereliction of performance of duty and making a false official statement.

                                       Petty Officer Julio Huertas, SO-1, faces those same charges and an additional charge of impediment of an investigation.

        The three SEALs will be arraigned separately on Dec. 7. Another three SEALs — two officers and an enlisted sailor — have been identified by investigators as witnesses but have not been charged.

                                       FoxNews.com obtained the official handwritten statement from one of the three witnesses given on Sept. 3, hours after Abed was captured and still being held at the SEAL base at Camp Baharia. He was later taken to a cell in the U.S.-operated Green Zone in Baghdad.

                                       The SEAL told investigators he had showered after the mission, gone to the kitchen and then decided to look in on the detainee.

                                       "I gave the detainee a glance over and then left," the SEAL wrote. "I did not notice anything wrong with the detainee and he appeared in good health."

                                       Lt. Col. Holly Silkman, spokeswoman for the special operations component of U.S. Central Command, confirmed Tuesday to FoxNews.com that three SEALs have been charged in connection with the capture of a detainee. She said their court martial is scheduled for January.
                                                          United States Central Command declined to discuss the detainee, but a legal source told FoxNews.com that the detainee was turned over to Iraqi authorities, to whom he made the abuse complaints. He was then returned to American custody. The SEAL leader reported the charge up the chain of command, and an investigation ensued.

                                       The source said intelligence briefings provided to the SEALs stated that "Objective Amber" planned the 2004 Fallujah ambush, and "they had been tracking this guy for some time."
                                       The Fallujah atrocity came to symbolize the brutality of the enemy in Iraq and the degree to which a homegrown insurgency was extending its grip over Iraq.

                                       The four Blackwater agents were transporting supplies for a catering company when they were ambushed and killed by gunfire and grenades. Insurgents burned the bodies and dragged them through the city. They hanged two of the bodies on a bridge over the Euphrates River for the world press to photograph.

                                       Intelligence sources identified Abed as the ringleader, but he had evaded capture until September.

                                       The military is sensitive to charges of detainee abuse highlighted in the Abu Ghraib prison scandal. The Navy charged four SEALs with abuse in 2004 in connection with detainee treatment.


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,576646,00.html


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 24, 2009)

That's bullshit.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 24, 2009)

WTF! This is ridicules! This PC Crap has got to go!


----------



## Smurf (Nov 24, 2009)

What's wrong with us. This is npthing compared to what that bastard would do to any of those SEALs had roles been reversed. He's lucky they didn't give him a steel toe in the ass


----------



## pardus (Nov 24, 2009)

WTF is right!!!

This is beyond bloody stupid!!!!


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, a bloody lip.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 24, 2009)

SOF Officer Corps seems to be a little too PC lately.


----------



## sigma (Nov 24, 2009)

Good for them for requesting a trial.  This specifically highlights the bullshit red tape that SOF has to put up with for the public to see, and hopefully shake their heads at.


----------



## American-n-NZ (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you think they just laugh at us? And then our top officials are telling the terrorist how sorry we are... It's great that we have some of the finest military in the World, but how long does that last when we have to call out "Hey, I don't want to hurt you, so could you just drop your guns and bombs?" ... "No, well how about just one of the two?" ... "No, you have your American lawyer on the line and he wants to talk to us for scaring you? OK, we will send over our lawyer to confirm." ... " hey, you just killed our guy!" ... "So, is that a no about surrendering?"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 24, 2009)

Can someone go pull the knives out of these guys backs...

What a crock of shit.


----------



## TheWookie (Nov 24, 2009)

What a shame,, what kind of message does this send -- for a bloody lip?  And the fact that they're releasing these SEALs names pisses me off, too.  No need for that.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Nov 24, 2009)

It's the "false official statement" that  has me concerned.  What is it they weren't truthful about (that probably set this whole mess into motion)?

Having said that, it is just one more sad tale in an increasingly frustrating time to be an American, where you have to worry about your own leadership as much as (if not more than) America's enemies.


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 24, 2009)

This makes me sick.  

A bloody lip?  He's lucky he didn't get a security round in the head.


----------



## JBS (Nov 24, 2009)

WTFF???


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 24, 2009)

First words out of my mouth when I read the title of this thread, "WTF!!!" First words I read when opening the thread, "WTF!!!!"

Hopefully these guys will be found innocent. God bless them. We're doing more harm to our country court-martialing them and take them out of the fight.  Let them do their damn jobs because they do it damn good.


----------



## Looon (Nov 24, 2009)

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTHETIC


----------



## Ravage (Nov 24, 2009)

People here wrote it and so will I - WHAT THE FUCK !


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 24, 2009)

SOFA KING WE TALL DID!!! :uhh:


----------



## AWP (Nov 24, 2009)

Wolves - 1 
Sheepdog - 0
Sheep - 0


----------



## Laxmom723 (Nov 24, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> SOFA KING WE TALL DID!!! :uhh:


 
Geez, a bloody lip? And what exactly did he do to 4 Americans? 

Whiny bastards they are... my motherly advice? Next time .. oh nevermind... 

3 men's lives will be ruined, expensive lawyers and all because Joe Haji lived to see another day when he ruthlessly killed 4 men, OUR men. Anyone on the jury who remembers the images from Fallujah will vote to acquit. 

What the heck is wrong with a chain of command that thinks charges were ok? Nice to know they have the boys backs... NOT. 

Gotta worry about the men in harm's way and harm just took on a whole new meaning.


----------



## CBTech (Nov 24, 2009)

This is very hard for me to see go down. I know the E-6 personally and know for a fact that he is a righteous dude. Full of goodness and would do anything for his country. I am at a total loss of words, actually, I could say alot of shit right now but these internets are forever so I will let my typing be limited to, "I love you Bro. You have made the Navy your life and I believe in you. I'm sorry you have a chain you can't trust."


----------



## Manolito (Nov 24, 2009)

I won't say what needs to be said and my guess is each of you has had the same dilemma.
Just thought of the Saigon Police Chief taking care of his prisoner.
Bill


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 24, 2009)

This is beyond bullshit.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Nov 24, 2009)

CBTech said:


> "I love you Bro. You have made the Navy your life and I believe in you. I'm sorry you have a chain you can't trust."


 
Nice thought, says it all really.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Nov 24, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Wolves - 1
> Sheepdog - 0
> Sheep - 0



Disagree.

Sheepdogs 1 (we got the bad guy)
Wolves 0
Sheep - Coming to Bat..


----------



## QC (Nov 25, 2009)

I've said it before about another jundi...That cunt needs to dry his fucking eyes. Looks like the SEALs want it to be heard...great, good on them.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 25, 2009)

Unbelievable.


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2009)

LongTabSigO said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Sheepdogs 1 (we got the bad guy)
> Wolves 0
> Sheep - Coming to Bat..



The sheepdogs lost, a Pyrrhic victory for them. They got the guy, but were reminded (this isn't the first case where this has happened) that their actions will be scrutinized by people living in a world with rivers of chocolate and children with gumdrop smiles.

They got the guy, but at what cost?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 25, 2009)

I said it elsewhere and I'll say it here -- they should have tasered the guy. At least he wouldn't have a bloodied lip!


And yep, I agree. This is bullshit.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 25, 2009)

The SEALs are right to request courts martial over Captain's Mast for this inane bullshit. It'll highlight the stupidity of the charges and those bringing them--not to mention waste time and money and create adverse publicity for the Navy; A Captain's mast would be behind closed doors, and probably end up with some kind of letter of censure in their SRBs just to satisfy the PC chain-of-command-- which could fuck their careers.

God protect our warfighters from the dickhead pogues who pull this shit out their ass.

BTW, congratulations SEALs for your efforts and risks in getting this POS in custody _alive_, and if I were your CO you'd all be getting commendations and all the free beer you can drink.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 25, 2009)

Little nanny want's to cry about a bloody lip ???  He probably just got through cutting someones head off with a dull knife. :uhh: 

They know we are weak with PC'ism, they'll use it every time to gather sympathy in the form of propaganda.


----------



## JBS (Nov 25, 2009)

7point62 said:


> The SEALs are right to request courts martial over Captain's Mast for this inane bullshit. It'll highlight the stupidity of the charges and those bringing them--not to mention waste time and money and create adverse publicity for the Navy; A Captain's mast would be behind closed doors, and probably end up with some kind of letter of censure in their SRBs just to satisfy the PC chain-of-command-- which could fuck their careers.
> 
> God protect our warfighters from the dickhead pogues who pull this shit out their ass.
> 
> BTW, congratulations SEALs for your efforts and risks in getting this POS in custody _alive_, and if I were your CO you'd all be getting commendations and all the free beer you can drink.


No shit, these guys should be getting medals, not disciplinary measures.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 25, 2009)

JBS said:


> No shit, these guys should be getting medals, not disciplinary measures.



Ain't that the fuckin truth ?  :uhh:


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't believe they published the SEALs names.....


----------



## AssadUSMC (Nov 25, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> I can't believe they published the SEALs names.....


 
No, no, terrorists and other bad guys don't read the news.  It's only bad releasing names when it's a Republican administration doing it...


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 25, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> I can't believe they published the SEALs names.....



Remember, their white side SEALs.  Only the Dark side get's to enjoy such treatment.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 25, 2009)

7point62 said:


> BTW, congratulations SEALs for your efforts and risks in getting this POS in custody _alive_, and if I were your CO you'd all be getting commendations and *all the free beer you can drink.*


 
I'm not even military but I like your style. You can be my boss anytime.




8'Duece said:


> Little nanny want's to cry about a bloody lip ??? .....


 
Did they release a photo of the asshole's face? I'm guessing the tear is not even a half-inch in length. Now if the tear reached his eyebrows and all the way to the back of head I'd understand his frustrations. 

Good hunting on the SEALs!


----------



## Scotth (Nov 25, 2009)

I hope there is some real and serious shit we aren't being told about to justify this because this is a bunch of horseshit


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 25, 2009)

So, if I was a younger person...it's this kind of politically correct BULLSHIT that would make me reconsider signing up to defend my country.  I mean why would I want to do that only to be stabbed in the back?

I wish these Men well.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 25, 2009)

That's ASS Nine!!  If this keeps up, instead of fighting our nations enemies we're going to be writing them angry letters in the mail!!  I hope stupid stuff like this doesn't continue to happen when I get older and enter the service someday.  Anyways good job SEALs and good luck.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 25, 2009)

Sand Man said:


> I'm not even military but I like your style. You can be my boss anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't seen a photo yet.  I'm assuming that any photo is going to be kept confidential till the trial is over.


----------



## Nasty (Nov 25, 2009)

"Ahmed Hashim Abed, whom the military code-named "Objective Amber," told investigators he was punched by his captors — and he had the bloody lip to prove it."

WTF! A fucking bloody lip! And also; WTF is SOCOM letting "Lt. Col. Holly Silkman, spokeswoman for the special operations component of U.S. Central Command" anywhere near this case? OH JESUS, (no sorry, oh Allah), I GOT A BLOODY LIP WHEN THEY CAUGHT ME! You must throw my case out of court because I fell down and bloodied my lip! FUCK THIS!!


----------



## Smurf (Nov 25, 2009)

In WWII they would've gotten medals. And if they were Israeli, they'd have been decorated, promoted, and given a holiday


----------



## JBS (Nov 26, 2009)

What I want to know is the names of the people in the command that pushed for NJP or whatever disciplinary punishment to begin with.

The individuals in the command who pursued action against these SEAL/s are the ones who should have their names publicized on the news for monumental incompetence.  They are part of the problem and should be forced out of the military immediately.  We don't need people like that in the Naval service.  

And I can say that now that I am out.


I said this once before and I will say it again; we've gone from burning the Japanese out of their pillboxes with flamethrowers to a place where our own commandos can lose their entire careers over busting a terrorist (who orchestrated the murder, burning, and mutilation of 4 American contractors) in the lip.  

I saw this on TV again, and wanted to smash something.


----------



## CBTech (Nov 26, 2009)

http://video.foxnews.com/11929348/international-show-trial

SO2 McCabe's lawyer says his client has been accused of punching this doucher in the gut. I am wondering where the bloody lip comes in. Also, he says in the video that "the command he was attached to at the time over in Iraq" (SOCCENT) aka. Army, decided to issue career ending NJP. If they were AdCon to Special Operations Command Central Command then the US Army is the ones burning these guys. I would think they would only be OpCon'ed to SOCCENT but I had a hard time believing this was driven by NSW. Not out of question but Frogs usually cover eachothers asses pretty good on an incident that isn't akin to stealing from teammates.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 26, 2009)

This is some real bullshit. Way to tie the hands of the people staring into the fire over there.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sooner or later, our warriors are going to stop fighting for us, b/c they are tired of being burned by the people thy protect… This bullshit is unfucking believable!


----------



## Blue (Nov 27, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> So, if I was a younger person...it's this kind of politically correct BULLSHIT that would make me reconsider signing up to defend my country.  I mean why would I want to do that only to be stabbed in the back?
> 
> I wish these Men well.


 
That thought crosses my mind all the time, but fuck it. The people back home can be nice to these terrorist bastards, because I sure as hell wont and if I get in trouble for it then so be it. In the end who's still in the right?


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a Facebook page where you can go to support the SEALs.  I am not a Facebooker so I don't have the link...




Blue said:


> In the end who's still in the right?


 
We are.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 27, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> There is a Facebook page where you can go to support the SEALs.  I am not a Facebooker so I don't have the link..


 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=201355981560&ref=ss&v=info#/group.php?gid=201355981560&ref=mf


----------



## liveFREEorDIE9 (Nov 27, 2009)

im just speculating but in the news report they said he was attacked by three of the SEALs during apprehension. We'll im just going to assume that this terrorist guy was no so happy to be taken away from IRAQ by SOF men. Im QUITE SURE there was probably a struggle to get this guy to cooperate. If the dbag got punched in the face im sure it was to make him cooperate with the SEALs.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Nov 27, 2009)

Folks:  First lets stop speculating until we know all the facts.  I highly doubt a commander is recommending NJP for a gut-punch.  There is more to this story (chicken-s**t or not) and it makes sense to keep powder dry until facts are known.  The thing that continues to puzzle me is the "false statement" charge.  I suspect that this is what elevated a bit of overaggression to something else.

Second:  SOCCENT is a joint unit.  The current CG is an Army officer, true, but the SEAL unit still has Naval Officers in command of it.  Normally, NJP is done by the senior officer of that Service (i.e. Navy) unless the CG himself chose to take action (usually on recommendation from lower level commanding officers).  Yes, as the Court Martial authority, the CG is preferring the court martial charges (since he is the first flag-rank officer in that chain of command). 

MG Cleveland is a very good commander (Former 10th Group Commander, TF Viking) - although I'm sure there are some 3d Group guys that may beg to differ.  I'm waiting to hear a bit more from his perspective before lighting a torch and getting a pitchfork.

Also, on a side note:  If you're not 100% sure what "ADCON", "OPCON"  etc mean, it may be a good idea to not use them in this context.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Nov 27, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Sooner or later, our warriors are going to stop fighting for us, b/c they are tired of being burned by the people thy protect… This bullshit is unfucking believable!


 
Sadly, this is becoming a sentiment that I'm beginning to hear on several fronts.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 27, 2009)

7point62 said:


> The SEALs are right to request courts martial over Captain's Mast for this inane bullshit. It'll highlight the stupidity of the charges and those bringing them--not to mention waste time and money and create adverse publicity for the Navy; A Captain's mast would be behind closed doors, and probably end up with some kind of letter of censure in their SRBs just to satisfy the PC chain-of-command-- which could fuck their careers.
> 
> God protect our warfighters from the dickhead pogues who pull this shit out their ass.
> 
> BTW, congratulations SEALs for your efforts and risks in getting this POS in custody _alive_, and if I were your CO you'd all be getting commendations and all the free beer you can drink.



If they didn't do anything to merit the charges, then absolutely they are right to contest the charges through every means available, in this case a court martial as opposed to the NJP they were offered, which I believe is the equivalent of an article 15 in the Army.

However, if the SEALs in question struck the prisoner without cause, i.e he wasn't resisting them, or fighting back, or whatever, then they fucked up. Regardless of what the SEALS think of this guy, or the actions he's suspected of, the only thing he is at that point in time, when he has been captured and is in custody, is a *prisoner*. Nothing more, nothing less.

So, again qualifying my preceding comments with that big IF, IF the SEALs know they were in the wrong, that they struck him without cause, and were called out on it, and IF, knowing this, they decided to forgo the NJP they were offered and to take the matter to a Court Martial, then they have nobody but themselves to blame if they are convicted of the offense they're charged with.

And I know my post is going to result in howls of derision and criticism, but that doesn't change either the dilemma the SEALs face, or the ultimate dispostion of the case, nor does it change the facts of the case, whatever they may be.

IF they're guilty of fucking with this prisoner, of striking him for no other reason than they had the opportunity, then they deserve to be convicted. It would have been in there best interests, if indeed these charges are true, to accept the NJP and be done with it.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Nov 27, 2009)

Paddlefoot said:


> If they didn't do anything to merit the charges, then absolutely they are right to contest the charges through every means available, in this case a court martial as opposed to the NJP they were offered, which I believe is the equivalent of an article 15 in the Army.
> 
> However, if the SEALs in question struck the prisoner without cause, i.e he wasn't resisting them, or fighting back, or whatever, then they fucked up. Regardless of what the SEALS think of this guy, or the actions he's suspected of, the only thing he is at that point in time, when he has been captured and is in custody, is a *prisoner*. Nothing more, nothing less. <snip>
> 
> ...


 
Well put.  I think you and I will be swimming this lane together.


----------



## idembow (Nov 28, 2009)

look at the fox news conversation.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 28, 2009)

That Fox piece tells me nothing. At the 1:44 mark, the talking head whom I've never seen before says, in a breathless voice, "these SEALs don't want punishment in the traditional way, they want non-judicial punishment". 

He doesn't even know what they want. They turned down NJP and are going for a court martial. If Fox is going to report on this story, they should at least know what they are talking about.

I should add, if in fact this all occurred in the performance of their duties, and the guy decided he wanted to play games, then I sincerely hope they're acquitted. And for the leadership, if they brought these charges more for political reasons than military discipline, and used undue command influence to charge these guys, they themselves should be facing charges.

That happened before, in the case of the 2 SF soldiers who, while on one mission, were diverted to another location on a report of an HVT who was designated as a target that could be shot on sight, if the opportunity arose. And the irony in that case is that the charges stemmed from a group of sailors, I'm not sure if they were medics or intel, who witnessed the action and thought that the shooting was uncalled for, without being aware of the protocol that was in place for engaging this man.

As I understood it, the General who got involved and influenced the UCMJ action against these SF soldiers was himself rebuked, and if I recall correctly, he was also defrocked.


----------



## JBS (Nov 28, 2009)

LongTabSigO said:


> Folks:  First lets stop speculating until we know all the facts...
> _
> {*snip*}_
> 
> ... I'm waiting to hear a bit more from his perspective before lighting a torch and getting a pitchfork...



Good advice.
_
(puts torch out for the moment)_


----------



## BLACKMags (Nov 29, 2009)

OK..should we be beating the crap out of our detainees probably not...but we should definitely NOT be ratting people for this kind of thing. WHERE IS THE LOYALTY PEOPLE !


----------



## Manolito (Nov 29, 2009)

Give me some help here. I spent my time avoiding court martial so I don't know a lot about them. ? The court is convened by a ranking officer and the board is made up of people senior to the accused? rules of evidence are they similar to a civillian court? Do they have the right to face their accuser? Is there a list of punishments vs conviction. Of the three charges filed what is the most severe? Do you have the right to not self incriminate or can you be ordered to answer? 
Is non judicial punishment a career ender for enlisted people? 
Thanks for any help available. I tried to read and google these questions but I am to stupid to understand that gobbledygook.
Bill


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 29, 2009)

Have they released the name of the officer pressing charges?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 7, 2009)

what's the status on this, i'm interested but have not heard anything further.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 7, 2009)

Just found this on Fox News website.  Two of the three were arraigned today.  Link to story here



> Two Navy SEALs Arraigned in Military Court, Accused in Mistreatment of Iraqi Suspect
> 
> Monday, December 07, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 9, 2009)

While browsing through the blogosphere, it was mentioned that not too long ago, Rush had a discussion with a retired MI officer on the air (Greg from NC, broadcast last week sometime).  According to the aforementioned retired dude, the UCMJ proceedings are being pursued as a direct result of the SEALS' actions in the rescue of the captain of the Maersk Alabama.  Supposedly, POTUS set the ROE so that it would almost completely preclude the killing of the pirates on that lifeboat, and was subsequently less than amused when the SEALS did take the shot. He allegedly took credit for ordering the shot to keep from looking like an appeasing shitbag when the general population applauded the deaths of the floating skinnies.  The prosecution of the three SEALS, therefore, is the administration's way of "getting back at" the Navy SEAL organization for the actions taken off the coast of Somalia.  

Since I'm in no way connected to the MI community, I couldn't tell you if this is more than mere conjecture.  However, looking back at how the administration has run the show up to this point, it really wouldn't surprise me in the least if this was, indeed, an attempt at childish vengeance at the expense of three outstanding Sailors' careers.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 9, 2009)

After a little hunting, I found a transcript of the call that I was referring to.....



> RUSH: Greg in North Carolina, great to have you on the phone here, sir. Welcome to EIB Network.
> 
> CALLER: Hi, Mr. Limbaugh, how are you?
> 
> ...


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 10, 2009)

RK - If that is even partially true, I am more disgusted with our "leader" than ever before...  WTF is my country doing to itself????


----------



## JBS (Dec 10, 2009)

I've got my pitchfork, and my torch at the ready.

I hope the people pursuing these SEALs have an airtight case, or else a hundred thousand people like me are going to light up every blog, website and forum in every way imaginable about it.

Every serviceman and every servicewoman should be paying very close attention to this case.

So far, what I know is that members of the military are in trouble for punching a terrorist in the nose.  It doesn't look too good.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 11, 2009)

a little more info


----------



## KBar666 (Dec 11, 2009)

Two of them happened last week, any updates?


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 11, 2009)

To sign a petition to release those SEALS, 

http://re.paramountcommunication.co...aspx?Key=f3c7046c-22d6-4348-94d0-3c29021d1052

I wish  the best of those SEALS and that our fearless leaders who caused this debacle, would unplug their heads from their asses next time.


----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2009)

I signed.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Dec 31, 2009)

*Update to the story...*

http://www.military.com/news/article/officer-seals-charges-wont-be-dropped.html

An update.

It appears that the abuse allegations were made, not by the detainee, but other US Servicemembers.

It would be way too easy and expedient for MG Cleveland to drop the charges if it were a simple matter - especially given the interest Rep Burton has expressed through his correspondence.  As i've suspected all along, there is more to this story and of serious gravity to merit criminal prosecution.

:2c: renewed


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got to call BS on the story related to Rush.  I'd need to see some serious, unbiased corroboration before I believe any of that conspiracy theory.


----------



## CBTech (Dec 31, 2009)

LongTabSigO said:


> http://www.military.com/news/article/officer-seals-charges-wont-be-dropped.html
> 
> An update.
> 
> ...


 
Here's an update, these Frogs requested court-martial. What does that tell you? 

:2c: renewed


----------



## LongTabSigO (Dec 31, 2009)

CBTech said:


> Here's an update, these Frogs requested court-martial. What does that tell you?
> 
> :2c: renewed


 
Taking your point of view to mind, my guess is that the Seals figured if they upped the ante, asked for court martial, and played the patriotism card, the command would relent.  

If that is so, then MG Cleveland just called their bet.


----------



## CBTech (Jan 1, 2010)

If you think my point was to say the SEALs were hedging their bets then you are mistaken. I have reason to believe they were, more than likely, raising the Bull Shit flag.

I believe, personally, 3 guys are caught in the middle of someone else's pissing contest. Or is this axe grinding?


----------



## LongTabSigO (Jan 2, 2010)

CBTech said:


> If you think my point was to say the SEALs were hedging their bets then you are mistaken. I have reason to believe they were, more than likely, raising the Bull Shit flag.
> 
> I believe, personally, 3 guys are caught in the middle of someone else's pissing contest. Or is this axe grinding?


 
Look, I don't think this court martial is a good idea, especially if that which is thus far known is the extent of the issues.  But if this is a settlement of some score, then who's vendetta is being settled?  The use of this venue (court martial by the TSOC) doesn't support your theory.  

The published circumstances are a bit mild for MG Cleveland to be digging his heels in so hard.  If there were relief of command of one or more more senior leaders on top of these preferred charges, that would be compelling.  To my knowledge, that is not the case.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 11, 2010)

Judge moves the trial to Iraq:

http://www.dailypress.com/news/dp-local_seals_0112jan12,0,4240258.story


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting development.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree Gypsy.  Some part of me wonders if the hajji will embellish his claims once he's on the stand.  More than likely he won't, but it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Scotth (Jan 11, 2010)

A Jan 02 post on Military.com on this trial.

http://www.military.com/news/article/general-seals-on-trial-for-coverup.html?col=1186032325324

The thing that struck me most important on this issue was the comments by MG Cleveland when he responded to Burton by saying,


> "While the assault and resulting injury to the detainee were relatively minor, the more disconcerting allegations are those related to the Sailors' attempts to cover up the incident, particularly in what appears to be an effort to influence the testimony of a witness," Cleveland wrote.


 
What exactly that means I don't know.  But seems that could be the root problem of why this situation has gotten to this point.


----------



## Manolito (Mar 26, 2010)

Can anyone confirm what I heard today. Judge chastised General for not offering amunity to five witnesses. I hear the five will now testify that the one sailor testifying against the other three was alone with the captured shit bag, and there is a lot to lead the court to believe this sailor should not be trusted for telling the truth. If any of you have a link please shoot it to me. 
Thanks 
Bill


----------

